# Can't pass Step 1 - Checking software version



## Audio27 (Nov 20, 2014)

I received my new Tivo stream from Amazon yesterday and followed the instructions to setup and activate the box. Because I have a mini in my bedroom, my setup uses a Moca to get the signal to that area of the house. It is plugged in directly to Airport Extreme router and so is the new Stream box. Initially, my iPad app showed that it recognized the stream box, it updated the software, and then during step two it prompted me to go to Tivo to activate my new Stream. I did just that and was given confirmation that the Stream was activated.

Now, when I return to the iPad app it says it recognizes the Stream box but when I go to complete Setup it fails during Step 1 - Checking software version. I get an error that says Setup failed to complete - Try again or Quit. Understanding that these things can get hung up, I closed out of the iPad app completely and restarted that. I unplugged the stream, the router, and the Mcoa and restarted everything. Upon return, everything fired up, my Tivo box guide populated on the iPad in a snap, but the stream continues to fail to setup.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

What version IOS are you running? Is it jail broken?


----------



## Audio27 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm running iOS8, and Tivo App version 3.4. Not jailbroken. However, I just learned that this may be my problem. My stream updated last night after I plugged it in and apparently new firmware just rolled out. The equivalent iOS Tivo App update didn't push until this morning. When I get home, I'll update my apps on devices and reboot everything. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## vphares (Jan 16, 2002)

I am trying to setup a new Stream and have the same errors. 

Any suggestions?


----------

